# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Pse burrat kanë frikë nga gratë e tyre?

## Mina

Kam vene re qe edhe ata burra qe mbahen per trima, dhe qe jane vertete te tille, kane frike te deklarojne aventurat e veta tek grate e tyre! Pse ndodh kjo?

----------


## KACAKU

Edhe gjarperi ka frike nga macja.

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## bjondina

Sbesoj te jete frika.Por ata nuk duan ti merzisin grate e ti fusin ne mendime te thella lidhur me ex-rivalet e tyre.

----------


## Di68

Sa shpirtdhembur qe jane...gjithmone mendojne per gruan ne rradhe te pare!

----------


## stela

Aventurat s'mbajne pergjithmone.
burrat mbase kane frike te mos ngelen vetem
Gruan duan ta kene te sigurte, dhe nga ana tjeter te kalojne kohen me ato aventurat

----------


## Letersia 76

HEY 
ROJA NISET NGA SHPREHJA ,FRIKA RUAN VRESHTIN...
UNE per vete nuk mund ti pergjigjem kesaj pyetje se nuk jam i martuar lol pse terreje kot...
bjondina na trego ti nje cike se ti je e martuar.....

----------


## Mina

Nuk e kam fjalen per ish te dashurat por per dashurite qe shijojne gjate marteses!

----------


## Nuska

Pse burrat kane frike nga grate? Me mire te ishte bere pyetja pse kane frike nga vierra...  :perqeshje:

----------


## alvi

Me duket se as grate nuk i tregojne burrave aventurat e tyre, apo jo?
Varet nga cifti ma merr mendja, sa "liberale" jane.
Parimi i perdorur eshte ai, what he/she doesn't know, will not hurt him/her.

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

po u martove me grua te c'virgjer s'ka nevoje ,le mos ti tregoje gruja aventurat se i merr me mend lol. Po ne si t'ja bejme  :perqeshje:

----------


## alvi

O tironce, po sikur po flitej per aventura gjate marteses.
Per ato para marteses, vetem te jesh gomar e ti tregosh gruas ose burrit, se gjuha shko ku dhemb dhembi thone.  Aty te rri menja.  Une s'do doja ta dija, dhe nuk do doja tja thoja pasi gjith jeten do me rrite menja aty.
Po kshu them un, thjesht personalisht.

----------


## POETI_20

Burrat po ben ndonje gje te keqe
 mbas darket nuk do ta ken rracionin :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bjondina

E Poeti qaju hallin e marrin dhe para buke racionin ata.

LETERSIA: burri im ska pas aventura se une kam qene si i thone keta amerikanet "sweet heart of high school".Nga nje aventure qe kemi pasur te dy e dime se sa ka zgjatur dhe si ka vajtur se kemi qene ne nje shkolle.

ALVI per sa kohe flitet per ex jam plotesisht dakort me ty.

Sa per aventurat pas martese(ketu qenka thelbi i temes) sdi cte them.Se kam provuar dhe ishalla se provoj.Mendoj se ai qe e ka pasur ne gjak qe i ri zor ndryshon.BISHTI I QENIT SA DO TA DREJTOSH PRAPE BISHT QENI KA PER TE MBETUR.

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## Letersia 76

> _Postuar më parë nga bjondina_ 
> *E Poeti qaju hallin e marrin dhe para buke racionin ata.
> 
> LETERSIA: burri im ska pas aventura se une kam qene si i thone keta amerikanet "sweet heart of high school".Nga nje aventure qe kemi pasur te dy e dime se sa ka zgjatur dhe si ka vajtur se kemi qene ne nje shkolle.
> 
> ALVI per sa kohe flitet per ex jam plotesisht dakort me ty.
> 
> Sa per aventurat pas martese(ketu qenka thelbi i temes) sdi cte them.Se kam provuar dhe ishalla se provoj.Mendoj se ai qe e ka pasur ne gjak qe i ri zor ndryshon.BISHTI I QENIT SA DO TA DREJTOSH PRAPE BISHT QENI KA PER TE MBETUR.*


qefi po me behet bjondina ...
kalofsh jete te lumtur pra........

lumturi familja re dhe bashkeshortore!

----------


## malli

kush mo burrat kane frike nga grate ?mjaft na e hape barkun

----------


## POETI_20

LETERSIA 76

CFAR I DUHET RRACIONI PA NGREN BUK 
KUR GJITH DITEN KA QEN DUKE PUNUAR NE NDERTIM  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ada

Une mendoj se ne nje martese qe eshte dhe duron shume vite cifti peson shume ndryshime e nuk eshte me si me pare ka shume faza e shume i kalojne duke ndenjur besnike e shume kerkojne pasionin sesual gjetke.

<Kjo ndodh dhe shume tradhtojne pra per nevoje te se rese te nje aventure etj por jo per dashuri dhe eshte e kote te prishesh harmonine e  nje jete te ndertuar me vite per nje aventure sesuale.

Burrat nuk kane frike por nuk duan te humbin ate sigurine qe kane. Nuk duan te humbin ate idene qe shkoj ne shtepi pas punes( e pas nji tradhetimi) dhe sapo hapin deren drita eshte ndezur era e mire vjen nga kuzhina dhe femije e grua e presin si zot, kete e di nga nji person i afert qe me thoshte gjithmone burri ben ca ben perjashta nji familje ka dhe nji grua ka dhe ate e mban gjithmone :shkelje syri: .

Ka shume burra qe jane shume pasional dhe per fatin e tyre te keq i bie gjithmone grua e ftoft ca te bejne ata?????

----------


## Mina

Ada, po kur ndodh e kunderta cfar duhet bere?!

----------

